

Packt Publishing ebooks free today with DOTDEBOOKFREE promo code - eik3_de

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.packtpub.com&#x2F;<p>no credit card required, mailinator emails happily accepted :&gt;<p><pre><code>    DOTDEBOOKFREE</code></pre>
======
ErolStaveley
Today, one of our discount codes escaped into the wild! If you were lucky
enough to download a free ebook today we hope you enjoy it - we'd also like to
thank the HN community in particular for highlighting some legitimate issues
on our end. We'll definitely be looking into addressing these. However,
nothing that good can last for ever, and the discount code itself should no
longer be active.

We're happy to talk to any of our authors about the impact this might have had
on individual titles on a case by case basis - you should always feel free to
get in touch with your primary editorial contact even after publication
(alternatively, you can email me directly regarding this particular discount
at erols@packtpub.com). We're here to help and support you not only through
the publication process, but also beyond.

We apologize for any inconvenience caused to customers who tried using a code
that we emailed out directly. Please contact us at customercare@packtpub.com
if you have experienced any problems as a result.

------
gionn
For lazy, to ease copy-paste:

DOTDEBOOKFREE

:>

------
prattbhatt
Is it still working for anyone? I see "Sorry, that promotion code is no longer
valid".

~~~
hmhrex
Me too... That really sucks.

------
eik3_de
Any recommendations for well-written books?

~~~
hackerboos
[http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_st?keywords=packt+publishing&...](http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_st?keywords=packt+publishing&qid=1393411249&rh=n%3A283155%2Ck%3Apackt+publishing&sort=reviewrank_authority)

I got "Building Machine Learning Systems with Python".

~~~
JPKab
Great book. I'm one of the suckers who paid for it months ago.

------
nekgrim
Can I create a 'real' account and centralize all my ebooks, or do I need to
create one account per ebook?

~~~
eik3_de
one discout per account

~~~
nekgrim
Thanks

------
angry_octet
It's a pity they don't have akamai/cloudfront or something, it seems they are
getting crushed.

So whomever is running 27 simultaneous downloads, please stop. You'll never
read all those books.

~~~
wut42
You're right, I'll never read them. However I'm collecting a shitload of pdfs,
I convert them to HTML, put them in an ElasticSearch database, so I can search
their content when I need it.

It's more like a complementary documentation database.

~~~
arafalov
Sounds like too many steps. Why not use ePub directly. It's just a Zip with
funny HTML inside. Index that and you may even get page numbers. Contact me if
interested in collaborating (it's one of my todo projects).

------
Pitarou
"Down for maintenance."

I guess it's the Hacker News effect.

~~~
eik3_de
the Varnish "Guru Meditation"[1] page never fails to give me a little smile,
reducing the anger about unavailable pages

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guru_Meditation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guru_Meditation)

~~~
Pitarou
I wondered about that. I thought "Guru Meditation" was an AmigaOS only thing.

------
rashthedude
Adding the promo code in the Checkout section doesn't trigger or reset the
price and it's still asking me to continue checking out using either credit or
paypal. What am I doing wrong here?

~~~
endijs
Try to add only one book. That way it works for me.

------
thehodge
the search functionality on the site is really inaccurate, I searched for ruby
and the first book recommended is Raspberry Pi Media Centre, nothing on the
first two pages had ruby in the title.

~~~
arafalov
Yeah, I find it funny given that they published like 10 books on Solr and
Elastic Search combined. I guess they don't have time to eat their own
dogfood. The problem with breadth publishing approach!

------
imwhimsical
Hi, How does this work? I added a few ebooks to my cart and tried to use the
promo code, but it still doesn't show any change.

 __EDIT __— Worked like a charm. Thanks much!

~~~
eik3_de
add one to cart, apply promo, enter bogus data, checkout. repeat.

~~~
kelmop
script anyone?! :D

~~~
herokusaki
Why not torrent them instead? I mean it: I assume that collecting bogus data
doesn't do them any good and torrenting would save the publisher some server
load. A script that buys every book, on the other hand, doesn't even
contribute to popularity statistics.

~~~
muyuu
I'm just going to go ahead and get just 1 the legit way. However I wish they
made some sort of volume discount that wouldn't mean paying £300+ for a 10-15
book collection.

Honestly most of these books are on topics that would make them obsolete quite
soon. The real practical use for these is as references across several topics.
I understand it's hard to monetise that kind of thing though.

------
smoyer
It looks like you can get a second e-book for free if you allow them to send
seven days worth of daily deals (I unsubscribed from everything before
noticing the message).

~~~
slimbods
Not sure if they've just changed it, but the offer for the mailing list is now
50% off your next book. Or is that a different offer?

------
u02sgb
Worked for me too, don't even need Mailinator (as you don't need to pickup the
email). Address with randomly chosen Post (zip) code.

------
cotsog
Clickable: [http://www.packtpub.com](http://www.packtpub.com)

------
daw___
No email confirmation and plain text captcha. They got to be kidding.

~~~
eik3_de
they don't even check if the email _looks_ right. abc@abc.invalid works..

------
bcraun
Sadly, the code is, evidently, no longer valid.

------
veerbahadur
It really worked

~~~
rashthedude
at what point do I see the deductio? I have entered the promo code, checked
out and hesitant now to enter my credit details.

~~~
morituri
If you do it right (i.e, just have one book in the cart), the button should
say Check Out For Free

~~~
rashthedude
oh ok, so it's restricted to only 1 book?

~~~
morituri
One free ebook per account, apparently

------
hmhrex
DOWN FOR MAINTENANCE...

great.

------
pranavkpr
Damn, now getting a status 503.

------
obiobi
aaaand.. the site is down for maintenance.

got a few books though.

------
TeamMCS
Cheers mate. great stuff

------
djeps
Now promo code invalid

------
joniels
Thanks!

------
inkongruent
thx

